# GPS Pet Trackers



## Antiriad2097 (Jun 8, 2010)

Anyone tried any of these?

My cat has wandered off for the 3rd time in a week. 

He disappeared from Monday night to Wednesday morning, from Friday to Saturday night (27 hours), and again from last night (still to return).

I've seen these on ebay:
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Realtime-GPS-trac ... 3caafedf55

That should let us track him down so we can find out if he's going to the same place each time, or if he's roaming around or what have you.

Don't want to blow £60 minimum if its just garbage.

Its not the flashiest of systems but it should be 'good enough' as a short term solution.

Just wondered if anyone else has tried these things or anything similar.


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

It seems like a good _concept_, but 51mm x 46mm x 17mm is a bit large for something a cat will wear. It might be practical when the dimensions are, maybe, 25.5mm x 23mm x 8.5mm.

Another big problem is the *non*-breakaway straps to hold such a device on a wandering kitty. You have no way of knowing what kind of bushes the cat is climbing through. He could get hung up with a branch through the straps, and he'd be alone and afraid, beyond your help. Especially if the large albatross of a GPS tracker malfunctions

A much more practical solution is to keep your kitty indoors. Maybe get him nuetered to reduce his wanderlust. Both cheaper than 60 quid.


----------



## Kattt (Dec 20, 2008)

If you google "Cat GPS Tracker".. you'll find a wide range of websites that offer collars and different tracking devices for cats.

It is a great idea to get one, if you allow your cat to go outdoors. Even with indoors cats too I suppose, incase they ever slip out the door.


----------



## Antiriad2097 (Jun 8, 2010)

He'll be keeping a regular collar that can break open. I'm well aware of that danger. If it comes off, so be it, we can at least track the collar to retrieve it until he gets home and try again.

It is a little large, but I have no intention of using it on a regular basis, just letting him out with it two or three time so we can see where he goes, whether he's hitting the same trail and what his boundaries are.

There is no way I would enforce captivity on my cats. The whole reason we have the boys is because they were so unhappy being confined in our daughter's flat. They're both neutered, as any outdoor pet should be to prevent unwanted breeding.


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

Check reviews. I did a while back. Mia got out once and I decided I needed a GPS tracker but all the reviews said they're too large and tracking them down with a hand held tracker is impracticle.

Seems like it's doable in the near future though since you can track people thru their cell phones.


----------



## hoofmaiden (Sep 28, 2009)

There are several very good companies out now doing the GPS thing for dogs, but IMO the units are WAY too large for cats. I would totally have them on my 3 dogs except that GPS doesn't work in my holler. It would be a mile or so before they even showed up on the tracker and I got a phone call. Given that my dogs are fenced securely and it's unlikely they will get out when I'm not home, and that it wouldn't work right away if they DID, I decided it wasn't worth the considerable expense (units plus monthly monitoring fee). If coverage improves and prices come down, I may go for it.


----------



## hoofmaiden (Sep 28, 2009)

And you CAN follow them on a cell phone. I'm pretty sure most of them are that way.

http://www.zoombak.com/products/pet/

http://www.roameoforpets.com//products_petnet.php


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

So if I got my cat a Blackberry....


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Would you call it a Catberry?


----------

